# Amazing Grace on Ice



## Getitia (Feb 25, 2008)

One of our favorite fillies is Grace who is aspc/amhr and turns 2 next month. This past weekend we experienced the winter condition known as frozen fog and it coated all of the trees and the ground. Although the ground was really slippery, Grace didn't care and decided to put on quite the show early in the morning. I am so ready for spring


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 25, 2008)

OH MY!!!!!



GORGEOUS FILLY!!!!


----------



## hrselady (Feb 25, 2008)

WoW.. LOOK AT HER MOVE!!! I could watch that kinda action all day





Mendy


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow........

positively breath taking!!!

If you EVER get tired of seeing her.... WOW


----------



## ontherisefarm (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats a nice filly Getitia.... Great shot....


----------



## Devon (Feb 25, 2008)

Ohh Gorgeous


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 25, 2008)

Goodness, it that filly as gorgeous in person as she is in that picture??? Not only does she MOVE but her head is gorgeous!!


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 26, 2008)

Flippin Heck!!!!!!!! I LOVE that mare!! Wow Getitia, I think Ive actually said this before when her foal pictures were posted but ever since I was a little girl I have wanted a Black horse with white markings like that....wowowow

And I love the name Grace too


----------



## countrycharm (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow amazing!!



she sure would look stunning in my paddock


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2008)

Bee-U-Tee-Ful


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pix movement shot!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a gorgeous photo of a gorgeous mare!



I love when horses show off like that.


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow! Great shot and beautiful mare! Oh my goodness, she can move!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 26, 2008)

OMGosh Getitia that filly



. Remember when i told you i wanted a black filly with 4 white stockings and a blaze











Spring cannot come fast enough


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 26, 2008)

What a Beautiful girl!!

She has great movement...

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW, What a gorgeous filly and awsome shot!!

I always look forward to your pictures!





Those fences are neat too.

~Sandy


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow! What a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow! Breath taking girl you have there!!!


----------



## wiccanz (Feb 26, 2008)

I think she needs a long-term holiday down here in New Zealand


----------



## twister (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW I am sitting here drooling, what beauty, what movement



I think if you decided to sell Grace there would be a huge lineup





Yvonne


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 26, 2008)

wiccanz said:


> I think she needs a long-term holiday down here in New Zealand


Agreed..


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 26, 2008)

BIG goosebumps BIG goosebumps


----------



## River Wood (Feb 26, 2008)

What a mover



Very pretty!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy Cow look at her GO!!


----------



## hairicane (Feb 26, 2008)

She is very beautiful! I can sure see why she is a favorite.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 26, 2008)

Ultra nice!


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 27, 2008)

She is STUNNING Getitia!!


----------



## HeatherCK11 (Feb 27, 2008)

That is one of the best photos I've ever seen. Truly a "calender" pic!


----------



## Ferin (Feb 29, 2008)

WOW!!!



She is lovely Getitia!



What an absolutely stunning horse! And that movement makes her even better.


----------



## alongman (Feb 29, 2008)

I think we have ice LONGER in Minnesota - she would obviously be happier here....


----------



## tnovak (Mar 1, 2008)

Wish I could have been there to see her strut her stuff! She's lovely!


----------



## littleones (Mar 2, 2008)

Beautiful mare - and beautiful photo. Wow!!!


----------

